

Rod Johnson leaving SpringSource/VMware  - ExpiredLink
http://blog.springsource.org/2012/07/03/oh-the-places-youll-go/

======
andrewcooke
that was corporate blandness personified (how far you've come, spring). any
idea why he left or what he's doing?

